# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Contadme un chiste

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Veo que hoy esta esto un poco aburrido,  :Confused:  o por lo menos eso me parece a mí  :Cool:  bueno aunque soy muy malo contando chistes, voy ha intentar contar uno que me contaron el otro dia y si alguien sabe alguno que lo cuente, así nos reimos un rato  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  aunque sea muy malo como el mio, a lo mejor lo habeís escuchado ya  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  es de un camionero lepero, espero qué no se mosqueen los leperos que son muy buena gente, y tienen un gran sentido del humor ¡voy con el!

Resulta que un camionero de lepe, lleva cargado en su camión una estructura demasiado alta, y al llegar a un tunel se para por que ve, que no pasa 
el cmionero que va detras de el se para también y le pregunta- ¿qué te pasa hombre?  

a lo que contesta el lepero- pues ya ves que no paso, llevo demasiada altura 

el camionero de atras le propone que le desinfle las ruedas, así el camión bajara 

a lo que le responde el lepero estás loco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): si donde da es arriba y quieres que le quite de abajo   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, esto más que un chiste es una especie de acertijo.

Resulta que hace ya unos años, cuando la NASA iba a la Luna, un astronauta gomero (los gomeros son a los canarios como los leperos a los peninsulares) consiguió acceder a un puesto en una misión al satélite (eso para otra historia).

El problema vino cuando, como en Apolo XIII, empezaron a sufrir problemas, pero quedaron sin comunicación por radio. En la nave sólo funcionaba un pequeño circuito de emisión y una calculadora de todo a 100.

Los otros astronautas consiguieron comunicar la calculadora con el circuito de emisión, de forma que lo que se escribía en la calculadora se recibía en Houston, pero claro sólo eran cifras y signos aritméticos.

Resulta que uno de los mensajes decía:

1000 1 0
1000 1 0
900 900
20 x 1000
x + +++++
20 x 1000


Nadie en la NASA era capaz de descifrar el código, y el tiempo apremiaba, pues en el espacio es estaban quedando sin oxígeno. Así que como sabían que un astronauta era gomero, le indicaron al cónsul de EEUU en Canarias que fuera a toda prisa a la isla y preguntara a los familiares y conocidos del astro-gomero si entendían el mensaje.

Uno de ellos, nada más verlo le dijo al cónsul que ese mensaje era, precisamente para él, y que lo entendía perfectamente.



¿Sabríais el nombre de este otro gomero, y lo que decía el mensaje?


PD: Tras descifrar el mensaje, se procedió a realizar una misión de salvamento, para traer a la Tierra a los pobres astronautas.

----------


## ben-amar

> Los otros astronautas consiguieron comunicar la calculadora con el circuito de emisión, de forma que lo que se escribía en la calculadora se recibía en Houston, pero claro sólo eran cifras y signos aritméticos.
> 
> Resulta que uno de los mensajes decía:
> 
> 1000 1 0
> 1000 1 0
> 900 900
> 20 x 1000
> x + +++++
> ...


Creo que lo he adivinado pero falta algo.
El mensaje seria algo así: Miles, Miles, 900  900, vente por mi,   por tus muertos, vente por mi

----------


## Luján

> Creo que lo he adivinado pero falta algo.
> El mensaje seria algo así: Miles, Miles, 900  900, vente por mi,   por tus muertos, vente por mi


casi casi.

Resulta que el gomero que tradujo el mensaje se llamaba Emilio. Y esta es la transcripción:

1000 1 0          -> (E)mil-i-o
1000 1 0          -> (E)mil-i-o
900 900           -> no-me-sientes? no-me-sientes?
20 x 1000        -> vente por mí
x + +++++      -> por tus muertos
20 x 1000 -> vente por mí



Y allí que se fue el Emilio con los de la NASA a rescatar a su vecino.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola chicos ya he vuelto.

Yo lo concía como que Emilio era de Lepe.

----------


## Luján

> Hola chicos ya he vuelto.
> 
> Yo lo concía como que Emilio era de Lepe.


Cada uno tira para su casa. Según dónde se cuente, Emilio será lepero, gomero o bilbaíno, aunque esto es lo más probable, pues todos sabemos que "un bilbaíno nace donde se sale de los coj****, ost**!!"


Bienvenido de nuevo

----------


## Nautilus

Baaa, chistes de Leperos me sé miles...

Por que los leperos plantan cebollas por la carretera?

Porque son buenas para la circulación..

Pero voy a ser buena y no me voy a cebar mucho.

Esto no es un chiste, me pasó el otro día yendo para Badajoz para pasar el puente, pero tuvo su gracia.
Estábamos en en coche, y la A-5 estaba llena de la Benemérita por aquello de la operación salida.
Y de repente mi marido dice..
- Anda, tenemos detrás al cobrador del frac...

Yo pensaba que era una broma y que en realidad eran los de verde, pero miré hacia atrás y efectivamente era un coche del cobrador del frac.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> - Anda, tenemos detrás al cobrador del frac...
> 
> Yo pensaba que era una broma y que en realidad eran los de verde, pero miré hacia atrás y efectivamente era un coche del cobrador del frac..



A saber que habéis hecho para tener detrás al cobrador del frac....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Otro de leperos.

Un día un lepero se dispuso a caminar hacia Huelva y a mitad de camino quiso encender un cigarrillo, pero como el viento le daba de cara y le apagaba el mechero, se dio la vuelta para protegerse del viento.

Una vez encendido el cigarrillo siguió caminando hasta que entró en la cuidad, y lo que vio le dejó tan pasmado que sólo pudo decir:

- Tanto con Huelva, tanto con Huelva...... Pero si es igual que Lepe!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Padre, me acuso, me acuso, ....
> Vamos hijo, no tengo todo el dia
> Padre, es que yo, me acuso,..
> Vamos, dilo ya, no sera para tanto
> Me acxuso, me acuso... me acuso de que soy un piromano
>...¡TU LO QUE ERES ES UN HIJOP**A! Vease la sotana ardiendo

Bienvenido de nuevo, Perdiguera

----------


## Panete

> Muchas gracias por el enlace. No lo conocía, pero tiene que tener buen sabor, aroma, etc esa botellita de LAGAVULIN 16 YEAR OLD......ay que rico


Échale dos gotas de agua mineral y dos cubitos de hielo... y le da mil vueltas al Cardhu.

----------


## Luján

> No dejes de probar este http://www.malts.com/index.php/en_ro...kies/Lagavulin
> 
> fantástico!!


Hombre!!!

Casi nada :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Échale dos gotas de agua mineral y dos cubitos de hielo... y le da mil vueltas al Cardhu.


Gracias por la recomendación, ten por seguro que lo haré  :Smile:  :Wink: 





Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Gracias por la recomendación, ten por seguro que lo haré 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


uhí que pinta tiene eso :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> uhí que pinta tiene eso


Es zumo de piña... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Es zumo de piña...


y tu boca un pollo jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Es zumo de piña...


jajajaja, hay que mantenerse sano

----------


## REEGE

Matrimonio sin pleitos de por vida...  


Una pareja fue entrevistada en un programa de televisión porque estaban casados desde hacía 40 años y nunca se habían peleado. 

El periodista, lleno de curiosidad, pregunta al hombre: 

Pero ustedes, ¿nunca han discutido? 

'No', respondió el marido...

¿Y cómo es eso? 

Mi mujer ha sido criada por su padre, un hombre de campo; un hombre decidido pero determinante....
Cuando nos casamos mi mujer tenía una yegua que apreciaba muchísimo, era lo que mas quería.... ella era mujer de campo, y esa yegua como su mejor amiga.

Era la criatura que ella más mimaba en la vida. 

El día de nuestra boda fuimos de luna de miel en nuestro Carruaje tirado por la yegua. 

En el camino hacia nuestro destino la yegua tropezó. 

Mi mujer le dijo con voz firme a la yegua: UNO. 

A mitad de nuestro destino la yegua tropezó de nuevo. Mi mujer miró a la yegua y dijo: DOS. 

Al llegar a nuestro destino nuevamente la yegua se tropezó, y ella bajó y le dijo: TRES. 

Acto seguido sacó la pistola y le pegó cinco tiros a la yegua. 

'Yo totalmente absorto y molesto le recriminé: 

¡Pero estás loca, mujer!!!, pero como se te ocurre matar a ese pobre animal!!, estas desquiciada!!!, asesina!!!

Mi mujer me miró fijamente y me dijo: UNO'....  
Y desde entonces NO HAY NINGUUUUUUUUUUUUN PROBLEMA ENTRE NOSOTROS!!!!

----------


## nando

> Matrimonio sin pleitos de por vida...  
> 
> 
> Una pareja fue entrevistada en un programa de televisión porque estaban casados desde hacía 40 años y nunca se habían peleado. 
> 
> El periodista, lleno de curiosidad, pregunta al hombre: 
> 
> Pero ustedes, ¿nunca han discutido? 
> 
> ...


como para tener alguna pega ¡¡¡ jejeje hay que saber con quien anda uno

----------


## Luján

Dos colegas van en el coche hablando de todo un poco cuando la conversación deriva al tema de los extraterrestres:

- Pues he oído por ahí que las naves de los extraterrestres tienen un montón de luces que se mueven para todos los lados...
- A mí me contaron que los extraterrestres son verdes, y no levantan un metro del suelo.
-No sé, pero seguro que si llegan a este planeta y quieren comunicarse con nosotros sabrán entendernos.
-Es posible, pero creo que sería mejor hablarles despacio, por si acaso les suene bruta la forma de hablar de la Tierra...
- Sí, más nos vale que no caigan en Alemania, porque si no la llevamos clara!!


En medio de tanta risa ven, al pasar un cambio de rasante, un carnaval de luces rojas, amarillas y blancas, que se mueven por doquier.

Ambos se miran, y con cara de alucinados deciden salir del coche en busca de las luces, creyendo que van a ser los primeros en encontrarse con un extraterrestre. Tal es su ilusión que han olvidado la linterna en el coche.

En esto que se encuentran, entre los matojos a un hombrecito verde, clavado a la descripción que tenían de ellos.

El más valiente de los dos comienza a acercarse pausadamente a la vez que intenta entablar conversación hablando despacio y con la voz más suave que puede:

-Hola, viajero del espacio. En nombre de la Tierra queremos ofrecerte la bienvenida a nuestro planeta.

A lo que el hombrecito responde, enfadado

-¡¡Qué viajero del espacio ni qué ocho cuartos!!! ¡¡¡Soy un Guardia Civil!! ¡Y DÉJENME CA**R TRANQUILO, C**O!!!!

----------


## Luján

En el desierto egipcio unos exploradores encuentran una tumba desconocida.

Ilusionados con el hallazgo, los arqueólogos egipcios comienzan la excavación e intentan traducir los jeroglíficos.

Pasan los meses y descubren que es un lenguaje diferente a los que se habían encontrado hasta ahora. Son incapaces de traducirlo, por tanto no pueden fechar la tumba ni identificar a la momia. Hundidos por el fracaso deciden pedir ayuda al British Museum, donde existe la mejor colección de piezas egipcias fuera del propio Egipto.

Los egiptólogos ingleses, tras arduas investigaciones  y meses de trabajo son incapaces de traducir nada, así que piden la ayuda del Metropolitan Museum of New York, que tiene los mejores equipos tecnológicos para la traducción de lenguas antiguas.

Los americanos tampoco son capaces de descifrar un símbolo, así que todos reunidos deciden lanzar una llamada de ayuda a la comunidad internacional.

El gobierno español responde diciendo que enviará en breve un equipo de especialistas en descubrir lo indescubrible.

Los científicos, ilusionados por esta noticia, se quedan a cuadros cuando ven bajarse del avión a un par de guardias civiles. Como es su deber ahora ayudar a los recién llegados, los llevan a la excavación.

Nada más llegar, los guardias civiles entran en la tumba y cierran la puerta. Unas cuantas horas después salen y comunican a los presentes:

-La momia se llamaba Inmenophis VII, heredero de la IX dinastía. Sus padres fueron Anmenotheb y Tuthanshira. Vivió 25 años y murió asesinado por su hermano Irhanophis, que ocupó el trono a su caída....

Y así una larga serie de detalles. Los científicos asombrados preguntaron a los guardias cómo habían conseguido tantos datos en tan poco tiempo, cuando ellos llebavan meses y no habían conseguido traducir ni un símbolo. A lo que los guardias  civiles contestaron:

-Costar costó un poco, pero al final la momia hablar, habló.

----------


## FEDE

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jajaja muy bueno, aquí os dejo otro.

Va un hombre por la carretera y le para la Guardia Civil:
- Buenas noches, le importaría someterse a un rutinario control de alcoholemia?
- Hombre, señor agente, la verdad es que no, pero es que voy a dar fijo.

-Como está usted tan seguro? Por que sintomas no se le aprecian.
- Pues mire. Yo soy malabarista de un circo y la verdad, hago el espectaculo de echar fuego por la boca, para lo que debo tomar alcohol de 96º. Pero tambien muevo anillas, me subo en el rulo,...vamos un malabarista completo.
A lo que el agente le responde: 
- Me ha convencido. Venga continue.

- Espere un momento. Mire yo nunca he podido ir a un circo. No le importaría mostrarme el espectaculo?
- Ningun problema señor agente.
Entonces el señor se dirige a la parte trasera del vehículo coge los bartulos y empieza a subirse a una tabla que rueda encima de un rulo en la que se sujeta con un solo pie, con las manos hace girar unas anillas, mientras hace equillibrios con la nariz sujetando un carretillo.

A todo esto pasa un camionero, abre la ventana y grita:
¡¡¡ Hijos de p**a que cada vez lo poneis más dificil!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> A todo esto pasa un camionero, abre la ventana y grita:
> ¡¡¡ Hijos de p**a que cada vez lo poneis más dificil!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , muy bueno FEDE  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahora vamos con un video... :Big Grin: 

este es tremendo...menudo invento, esto si es un invento y no los de Tesla... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXm_1df_w5A (Poned los altavoces)

----------


## REEGE

ZAPATERO Y LA SECRETARIA 







 Zapatero habla con su Secretaria y le dice:
"Cuando muera quiero que entierren mi Corazón en Valladolid, que fue donde naci,  mis Piernas en los alrededores de León, donde caminé todas las mañanas y me formé como politico, mi Estómago en el jardín en casa de mi abuela donde siempre comía esas riquísimas empanadas que ella hacía ..."
La secretaria le interrumpe:
"Entonces señor Presidente, el Culo se lo vamos a tener que rallar, porque la cagada ha sido a nivel NACIONAL

----------


## ARAGORM

"Napoleón Bonaparte durante sus batallas

siempre usaba una camisa de color rojo.

Para él era importante, porque si era herido, con su

camisa roja no se notaría su sangre

y sus soldados no se preocuparían y no dejarían de luchar.

Toda una prueba de honor y valor.

Doscientos años mas tarde,

"Jose Luis Rodríguez Zapatero utiliza siempre

un pantalón marrón..."

----------


## ARAGORM

Una mujer va en coche por la carretera.

Un hombre va conduciendo por la misma carretera pero en sentido contrario.

Cuando se cruzan, la mujer baja la ventanilla y le grita: ¡BURROOO!

El hombre inmediatamente le responde: ¡P**AAAAA!

Ambos continúan su camino, el hombre especialmente satisfecho de su agilidad en la réplica. Pero en la primera curva de la carretera 








Moraleja:

Los hombres nunca entienden lo que las mujeres quieren decir.

----------


## sergi1907

Durante una visita a un Instituto Psiquiátrico, uno de los visitantes le preguntó al Director, qué criterio se usaba para definir si un paciente debería o no ser Internado. 

  - 'Bueno', dijo el Director, 'hacemos la prueba siguiente: llenamos completamente una bañera, luego le ofrecemos al paciente una cucharita, una taza y un cubo y le pedimos que vacíe la bañera. En función de cómo vacíe la bañera, sabemos si hay que internarlo o no'. 

  -Ah, entiendo- dijo el visitante. - Una persona normal usaría el cubo porque es más grande que la cucharita y la taza. 

  -No -dijo el Director, 'una persona normal sacaría el tapón'. Usted ¿qué prefiere: una habitación con o sin vista al jardín?

----------


## ARAGORM

> -No -dijo el Director, 'una persona normal sacaría el tapón'. Usted ¿qué prefiere: una habitación con o sin vista al jardín?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jajaja  :Big Grin:  muy bueno.

----------


## nando

Sabeis que Zp está contento de que pierda España 
por que asi por un dia no se habla de él jajajajja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Un hombre en la cincuentena, se compra un BMW y sale a probarlo a
la autopista, a toda velocidad.
Al instante vio por el retrovisor, las luces azules de un
patrullero de la Guardia Civil, siguiéndole.- "No hay forma de que me
alcance con este coche (pensó)" y aceleró a fondo.
Inmediatamente se dio cuenta del lío en que se estaba metiendo y
paró al lado, en el Arcén de la autovía.
El guardia civil se acerca, no dice nada, toma el permiso de
conducir, la documentación del coche, lo mira todo muy despacio, da una
vuelta alrededor  del BMW, vuelve a la ventanilla del conductor y dice
finalmente:

"Mire amigo; hoy ha sido un día muy pesado, es viernes y estoy a
punto de terminar mi turno de servicio. No tengo ganas de papeleo, así que
si me da una buena excusa por su exceso de velocidad, una excusa que no
haya oído nunca, le dejo marcharse de aquí ahora mismo....."

El hombre se lo piensa unos segundos y responde:
"La semana pasada mi esposa se fugó de casa con un Guardia Civil
y al ver  las luces he tenido miedo de que usted estuviera tratando de
devolvérmela".

 "Buen fin de semana" - dijo el Guardia. ¡Circule con precaución!.

----------


## REEGE

:Smile: 

Una joven niña antes de ir a su primera fiesta le pregunta a su madre: 
¿Que hago  si algún chico quiere propasarse? 

Su mamá le dice, 
- 'No te preocupes, es  muy  fácil. Cuando un chico se te acerque y quiera algo más, tú le preguntas, 
¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?', y eso lo va a asustar. 
Y con eso, se fue a la fiesta. 
En la fiesta, uno de lo chicos empezó a bailar con ella y, poco a poco,  a besarla y acariciarla. Ella le preguntó, 
- ' ¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?'. 
El chico inventó una excusa y desapareció. 
Un poco después, la misma escena volvió a suceder: 
Un chico empezó a besarle el cuello, los hombros... y cuando ella 
le preguntó por el nombre del bebé, 
el chico se fue a otro lado. 
Más tarde, otro chico la 
invitó a dar un paseo y, después de unos minutos, empezó a besarla y ella Le  preguntó, 
- '¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?'. 
Él seguía besándola y empezó a quitarle la ropa. - 
'¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle 
a nuestro bebé?', volvió a preguntar ella. 
Él empezó a hacerle el amor y ella jadeante, volvió a preguntarle: 
'¡ ¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?!'. 
Cuando terminó, él se sacó el condón , 
le hizo un par de nudos y le dijo: 
'Si logra salir de aquí... le ponemos David Copperfield!'.

----------


## ARAGORM

Un rico industrial del Norte se horrorizó cuando vio a un pescador del Sur tranquilamente recostado contra su barca y fumando una pipa.
- "¿Por qué no has salido a pescar?", le preguntó el industrial.
- "Porque ya he pescado bastante por hoy", respondió el pescador.
-"¿Y por qué no pescas más de lo que necesitas?", insistió el industrial.
- "¿Y qué iba a hacer con ello?", preguntó a su vez el pescador.
- "Ganarías más dinero", fue la respuesta. "De ese modo podrías poner un motor a tu barca. Entonces podrías ir a aguas más profundas y pescar más peces. Entonces ganarías lo suficiente para comprarte unas redes de nylon, con las que obtendrías más peces y más dinero. Pronto ganarías para tener dos barcas... y hasta una verdadera flota. Entonces serías rico, como yo".
- "¿Y qué haría entonces?", preguntó de nuevo el pescador.
- v"Podrías sentarte y disfrutar de la vida", respondió el industrial.
- "¿Y qué crees que estoy haciendo en este preciso momento?", respondió el satisfecho pescador.

----------


## ben-amar

> Un rico industrial del Norte se horrorizó cuando vio a un pescador del Sur tranquilamente recostado contra su barca y fumando una pipa.
> - "¿Por qué no has salido a pescar?", le preguntó el industrial.
> - "Porque ya he pescado bastante por hoy", respondió el pescador.
> -"¿Y por qué no pescas más de lo que necesitas?", insistió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué iba a hacer con ello?", preguntó a su vez el pescador.
> - "Ganarías más dinero", fue la respuesta. "De ese modo podrías poner un motor a tu barca. Entonces podrías ir a aguas más profundas y pescar más peces. Entonces ganarías lo suficiente para comprarte unas redes de nylon, con las que obtendrías más peces y más dinero. Pronto ganarías para tener dos barcas... y hasta una verdadera flota. Entonces serías rico, como yo".
> - "¿Y qué haría entonces?", preguntó de nuevo el pescador.
> - v"Podrías sentarte y disfrutar de la vida", respondió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué crees que estoy haciendo en este preciso momento?", respondió el satisfecho pescador.


Es que no es mas rico quien mas tiene sino, quien menos necesita

----------


## nando

> Un rico industrial del Norte se horrorizó cuando vio a un pescador del Sur tranquilamente recostado contra su barca y fumando una pipa.
> - "¿Por qué no has salido a pescar?", le preguntó el industrial.
> - "Porque ya he pescado bastante por hoy", respondió el pescador.
> -"¿Y por qué no pescas más de lo que necesitas?", insistió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué iba a hacer con ello?", preguntó a su vez el pescador.
> - "Ganarías más dinero", fue la respuesta. "De ese modo podrías poner un motor a tu barca. Entonces podrías ir a aguas más profundas y pescar más peces. Entonces ganarías lo suficiente para comprarte unas redes de nylon, con las que obtendrías más peces y más dinero. Pronto ganarías para tener dos barcas... y hasta una verdadera flota. Entonces serías rico, como yo".
> - "¿Y qué haría entonces?", preguntó de nuevo el pescador.
> - v"Podrías sentarte y disfrutar de la vida", respondió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué crees que estoy haciendo en este preciso momento?", respondió el satisfecho pescador.


muy pero que muy bueno, eso es una verdad como un templo mi padre me contaba una cosa sobre cazadores el que venía de cazar dos perdices y venía la mar de contento y otro tipo de cazador que venía con una docena de perdices y con cara desencajada y el otro vá y le pregunta, que te pasa??
a esto el otro cazador le responde que había cazado una docena pero que se le habían escapao un montón¡¡¡

----------


## jasg555

> Un rico industrial del Norte se horrorizó cuando vio a un pescador del Sur tranquilamente recostado contra su barca y fumando una pipa.
> - "¿Por qué no has salido a pescar?", le preguntó el industrial.
> - "Porque ya he pescado bastante por hoy", respondió el pescador.
> -"¿Y por qué no pescas más de lo que necesitas?", insistió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué iba a hacer con ello?", preguntó a su vez el pescador.
> - "Ganarías más dinero", fue la respuesta. "De ese modo podrías poner un motor a tu barca. Entonces podrías ir a aguas más profundas y pescar más peces. Entonces ganarías lo suficiente para comprarte unas redes de nylon, con las que obtendrías más peces y más dinero. Pronto ganarías para tener dos barcas... y hasta una verdadera flota. Entonces serías rico, como yo".
> - "¿Y qué haría entonces?", preguntó de nuevo el pescador.
> - v"Podrías sentarte y disfrutar de la vida", respondió el industrial.
> - "¿Y qué crees que estoy haciendo en este preciso momento?", respondió el satisfecho pescador.



 Era una vez un hombre tan pobre tan pobre, que sólo tenía dinero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Sabeis de la asociación ADIDAS?

Es la Asosiación De Idiotas Dispuestos A Superarse. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barber

El castigo del diablo 

Un hombre murió y fue enviado al infierno. Allí encontró al diablo, quien le dijo que acababan de introducir algunas mejoras y que ahora cada nuevo inquilino podía elegir entre tres tipos de tortura. El demonio le explicó que estas torturas corrían en ciclos de mil años y que podía elegir en cuál ciclo empezar. 

El tipo fue conducido por el diablo a la primer sala de torturas donde un hombre estaba siendo azotado con cadenas. 

"Paso al siguiente", dijo el fulano. 

En la siguiente sala, un hombre estaba colgado de los brazos y lo estaban azotando con un látigo con puntas de hierro. El tipo sacudió la cabeza en señal de disgusto. 

Finalmente, pasaron a la última sala, donde otro hombre estaba atado a la pared, totalmente desnudo. Una mujer escultural le estaba prácticando sexo oral. El tipo indica: 

"Sí, sí, aquí es donde quiero empezar". 

El diablo le preguntó: 

"¿Estás seguro? Te recuerdo que esto va a durar mil años". 

"Sí, estoy seguro. Éste es el lugar". 

"Bueno", acepta el demonio encogiéndose de hombros. 

El diablo caminó hasta donde estaba la hermosa rubia, le tocó el hombro y le dijo: 

"Te puedes retirar, ya llegó tu reemplazo".

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El castigo del diablo 
> 
> Un hombre murió y fue enviado al infierno. Allí encontró al diablo, quien le dijo que acababan de introducir algunas mejoras y que ahora cada nuevo inquilino podía elegir entre tres tipos de tortura. El demonio le explicó que estas torturas corrían en ciclos de mil años y que podía elegir en cuál ciclo empezar. 
> 
> El tipo fue conducido por el diablo a la primer sala de torturas donde un hombre estaba siendo azotado con cadenas. 
> 
> "Paso al siguiente", dijo el fulano. 
> 
> En la siguiente sala, un hombre estaba colgado de los brazos y lo estaban azotando con un látigo con puntas de hierro. El tipo sacudió la cabeza en señal de disgusto. 
> ...


Muy bueno Barber, jajajajaja. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Buenisimo, Barber

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El castigo del diablo 
> 
> Un hombre murió y fue enviado al infierno. Allí encontró al diablo, quien le dijo que acababan de introducir algunas mejoras y que ahora cada nuevo inquilino podía elegir entre tres tipos de tortura. El demonio le explicó que estas torturas corrían en ciclos de mil años y que podía elegir en cuál ciclo empezar. 
> 
> El tipo fue conducido por el diablo a la primer sala de torturas donde un hombre estaba siendo azotado con cadenas. 
> 
> "Paso al siguiente", dijo el fulano. 
> 
> En la siguiente sala, un hombre estaba colgado de los brazos y lo estaban azotando con un látigo con puntas de hierro. El tipo sacudió la cabeza en señal de disgusto. 
> ...


Jajajajajajaj, muy bueno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Barber

Ahi va otro

- Le dice un hijo a su padre: papá en el colegio me pidieron que para mañana explique la diferencia entre potencialmente y realmente.

- Bueno hijo pregúntale a tu madre si se acostaría con otro hombre por un millón de euros

Y el niño obedece:

- Mamá ¿te acostarías con otro hombre por un millón de euros?

- ¡Por supuesto!

- ¡Papá papa dijo que sí!

- Bueno ahora pregúntaselo a tu hermana.

- María ¿te acostarías con un hombre por un millón de euros?

- ¡Claro que sí!

- ¡Papá papá también dijo que sí!

- ¿Ves hijo?  potencialmente tenemos dos millones de euros, pero realmente sólo tenemos un par de p***s.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahi va otro
> 
> - Le dice un hijo a su padre: papá en el colegio me pidieron que para mañana explique la diferencia entre potencialmente y realmente.
> 
> - Bueno hijo pregúntale a tu madre si se acostaría con otro hombre por un millón de euros
> 
> Y el niño obedece:
> 
> - Mamá ¿te acostarías con otro hombre por un millón de euros?
> ...


No veas Barber. Jajajajajajajajaja. Que pedazo de dos primeros mensajes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sergi1907

Muy bueno Barber :Big Grin: 

Bienvenido al foro.

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Una anciana acude al doctor, y le dice:
Doctor, tengo un problema de gases, aunque no es demasiado molesto: la cosa es que mis pedos nunca huelen y además siempre son silenciosos. De hecho, debo de haberme tirado como veinte petardetes desde que entré en la consulta.Usted no se ha dado cuenta porque son silenciosos y no huelen.El doctor dice: Ya veo. Bien tómese estas pildoras, y vuelva a verme la  próxima semana.
 La semana siguiente la mujer regresa.Doctor, dice, No sé qué demonios me dió, pero ahora el tema es que mi pedos aunque siguen siendo silenciosos !apestan terriblemente!.
  El doctor dice: !Perfecto! Ahora que hemos solucionado esa sinusitis, vamos a tratar su problema de oído

----------


## ben-amar

> Una anciana acude al doctor, y le dice:
> Doctor, tengo un problema de gases, aunque no es demasiado molesto: la cosa es que mis pedos nunca huelen y además siempre son silenciosos. De hecho, debo de haberme tirado como veinte petardetes desde que entré en la consulta.Usted no se ha dado cuenta porque son silenciosos y no huelen.El doctor dice: Ya veo. Bien tómese estas pildoras, y vuelva a verme la  próxima semana.
>  La semana siguiente la mujer regresa.Doctor, dice, No sé qué demonios me dió, pero ahora el tema es que mi pedos aunque siguen siendo silenciosos !apestan terriblemente!.
>   El doctor dice: !Perfecto! Ahora que hemos solucionado esa sinusitis, vamos a tratar su problema de oído


Una maquina, averiada pero, una maquina

----------


## Barber

En un club liberal, un grupo de personas participa en una orgía a oscuras. De repente se oye la voz de un hombre:

- ¡Organización!

Siguen cada uno a lo suyo y al rato se vuelve a oir la misma voz:

- ¡Organización!

A los 10 minutos se vuelve a oir:

- ¡Organización!

Y así repetidamente, hasta que alguien replica:

- ¿Se puede saber qué pasa? ¿Por qué no paras de repetir lo mismo?

- Pues porque esto está muy mal organizado... ¡que somos 3 tíos y 6 tías y ya me han dado 3 veces por c*** !

----------


## REEGE

CAMPO NUDISTA


Un hombre se hizo miembro de un exclusivo
campo de nudistas, previo pago de USD. 500 $ de
inicial. 

En su primer día se quitó la ropa como todo el mundo y
fue a dar vueltas por el sitio. 

Una linda joven apareció y él inmediatamente tuvo una erección. 

La chica notó su erección e inmediatamente se le acercó y le dijo:

¿Me ha llamado señor..??

¿Yo..?? No, ¿por qué?

Usted debe ser nuevo por aquí, le voy a explicar...
Aquí tenemos una regla.
Si le ocasiono una erección, quiere decir que usted me ha
llamado, que usted me desea. 

Entonces ella sonriente lo toma de la mano, lo lleva
a un jardín se acuesta sobre una toalla, le tira
fuertemente de la mano hacia ella y se deja poseer apasionadamente. 

El hombre loco de contento, sigue explorando las delicias de aquel campo. 

Entra a un sauna, se sienta e involuntariamente se le escapa un pedo. 

Inmediatamente se le presenta un tipo grande y musculoso, con una erección 

del tamaño de un bate de béisbol.

Sonriente se acerca al hombre y le dice:

Señor, me ha llamado..??

¿Yo..?? Nooo, ¿por qué??

Usted debe ser nuevo aquí. Le voy a explicar, tenemos una regla que dice
que si se tira un pedo, significa que me ha llamado, que usted me desea. 

Dicho esto el tipo tira al hombre sobre el piso y lo posee de una manera bestial. 

El hombre, con mucha dificultad, se dirige como puede a la oficina del campo. 

Lo saluda una recepcionista desnuda y muy sonriente le dice: 

¿Puedo ayudarlo Señor??

Le devuelvo su llave y su tarjeta y puede quedarse con los 500 de cuota inicial.

Pero señor...!! ¡Usted solo ha estado aquí un par de horas..!! 

Usted sólo ha visto un par de nuestras facilidades.

Escúchame bien hijita ! Yo soy un hombre de 65 años.
Apenas tengo una erección al mes, pero me tiro como 15 pedos al día....

No me conviene. ¡Gracias!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Escúchame bien hijita ! Yo soy un hombre de 65 años.
> Apenas tengo una erección al mes, pero me tiro como 15 pedos al día....
> 
> No me conviene. ¡Gracias!!!!!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Una anciana acude al doctor, y le dice:
> Doctor, tengo un problema de gases, aunque no es demasiado molesto: la cosa es que mis pedos nunca huelen y además siempre son silenciosos. De hecho, debo de haberme tirado como veinte petardetes desde que entré en la consulta.Usted no se ha dado cuenta porque son silenciosos y no huelen”.El doctor dice: “Ya veo. Bien tómese estas pildoras, y vuelva a verme la  próxima semana.
>  La semana siguiente la mujer regresa.”Doctor”, dice, “No sé qué demonios me dió, pero ahora el tema es que mi pedos… aunque siguen siendo silenciosos… !apestan terriblemente!”.
>   El doctor dice: “!Perfecto! Ahora que hemos solucionado esa sinusitis, vamos a tratar su problema de oído


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , muy bueno, o "molt bo" (no es así Sergi??  :Confused:  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmRlM...eature=related  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este bicho se ha "pegao" un chute de algo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmRlM...eature=related

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este bicho se ha "pegao" un chute de algo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmRlM...eature=related


Jajajajajaja, el perro parece sacado de una peli de miedo, está en los huesos, parece que en cualquier momento se le van a caer los ojos de las cuencas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajajaja, el perro parece sacado de una peli de miedo, está en los huesos, parece que en cualquier momento se le van a caer los ojos de las cuencas.


Está hablando en Arameo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Este bicho se ha "pegao" un chute de algo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmRlM...eature=related


Pero, de donde has sacado ese chucho?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero, de donde has sacado ese chucho?


Jajajaja...que te gusta el chucho ese???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Tiene que ser un desco**ne tener un bicho así en casa...si no fuera por las noches y los dolores de cabeza que deben de entrar teniendo semejante individuo en casa... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> :
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja , muy bueno, o "molt bo" (no es así Sergi?? )


Correcto :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*...Mojados...* :Big Grin: 

Éste estará pensando..."Me las pagarás...A Dios pongo por testigo que me las pagarás"... :Big Grin: 


Éste parece que dice...¡¡Que está muy caliente!!!  :Big Grin: 


Éste es indescriptible...


Os**as...ET!!! Mi teléfono!!!! Mi casa!!!... :Big Grin: 


Éste parece que dice...¡¡Olvídate de tu pequeño y cariñoso gatito!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

A ver quien es el guapo que se arrima a esos gatos en un mes



y menos con agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver quien es el guapo que se arrima a esos gatos en un mes
> 
> 
> 
> y menos con agua


Jajajajajaja...te acercas a ellos bebiendo de una botella de agua y se te tiran a la cara... :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Jajajajajaja...te acercas a ellos bebiendo de una botella de agua y se te tiran a la cara...


El negro de la ultima foto se le tiene jurada al dueño de por vida :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *...Mojados...*
> 
> Éste estará pensando..."Me las pagarás...A Dios pongo por testigo que me las pagarás"...
> 
> 
> Éste parece que dice...¡¡Que está muy caliente!!! 
> 
> 
> Éste es indescriptible...
> ...


Pero pobres gatos, la ultima vez que se ocurrio bañar un gato me arañó hasta dentro de las orejas. El de E.T es muy bueno.

----------


## Luján

> Pero pobres gatos, la ultima vez que se ocurrio bañar un gato me arañó hasta dentro de las orejas. El de E.T es muy bueno.


Para evitar que te arañe, ponte unos guantes de jardinero, o cúbrete las manos con una toalla.

Aún recuerdo la cara y los maullidos de mi gato cuando tocaba baño. Eso sí, después, cuando lo cogíamos panza arriba para limpiarlo de pulgas el tío estaba en la gloria.

----------


## jasg555

LLevo con gatos toda la vida, y en mi vida he bañado a uno.
Y están como una patena de limpios.

Ahora mismo tengo al lado un siamés con 17 años, que ya está vejete el pobre, pero tiene un lustre tremendo.

Se lo pregunto a menudo al veterinario, y me dice que la gente está loca.

No sé, hay algún motivo que se me escape? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> LLevo con gatos toda la vida, y en mi vida he bañado a uno.
> Y están como una patena de limpios.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo al lado un siamés con 17 años, que ya está vejete el pobre, pero tiene un lustre tremendo.
> 
> Se lo pregunto a menudo al veterinario, y me dice que la gente está loca.
> 
> No sé, hay algún motivo que se me escape?



Eso va según gustos. En mi caso, el gato se recorría media urbanización y a veces estaba un "poquito" "enterrado", y claro, como subía a las camas, metiéndose dentro, incluso, pues tocaba bañarlo de vez en cuando (cada dos o tres meses, no más) Igual el perro, pero este no se metía en la cama.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo dormia con él, iba de paseo con él, en definitiva estábamos muy unidos, por eso lo cuidaba lo más que podia. Hasta que me lo traje a la ciudad y un pu****ro camión lo hizo papel contra el asfalto justo delante de mis narices y ni siquiera se paró, el cab**n. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Mad: .

----------


## jasg555

> Eso va según gustos. En mi caso, el gato se recorría media urbanización y a veces estaba un "poquito" "enterrado", y claro, como subía a las camas, metiéndose dentro, incluso, pues tocaba bañarlo de vez en cuando (cada dos o tres meses, no más) Igual el perro, pero este no se metía en la cama.


 Hombre, si venía rebozado sí, los míos no salen al exterior.

El perro sí, lo tengo que bañar a menudo y le gusta bastante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El perro sí, lo tengo que bañar a menudo y le gusta bastante.


el mío para meterlo al agua es una quimera  :Embarrassment: , cada vez que vas a echarle mano para meterlo al agua intenta morder, pero el ca****, una vez que lo bañas, sacarlo del agua es una quimera nuevamente  :Embarrassment: ...cada vez que intentas sacarlo del agua intenta morderte...vaya paranoia se monta el solo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No quiere entrar al agua, pero después, el ca**** no quiere salir... :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> el mío para meterlo al agua es una quimera , cada vez que vas a echarle mano para meterlo al agua intenta morder, pero el ca****, una vez que lo bañas, sacarlo del agua es una quimera nuevamente ...cada vez que intentas sacarlo del agua intenta morderte...vaya paranoia se monta el solo...
> 
> No quiere entrar al agua, pero después, el ca**** no quiere salir...


 El mío, que es un teckel, a veces dudo si es un perro o es un pez.

----------


## Luján

Mi perro sabía cuando le tocaba bañarse, de forma que en ocasiones, en cuanto me veía con el champú, se levantaba de su sitio y desaparecía por la puerta de la casa, hacia el lado contrario a donde lo bañábamos, pero cuando lo encontraba, iba con una cara de resignación que hasta daba pena.

No tuve la oportunidad de llevarlo al mar, a ver si era de los que se tragaba media ola al entrar o por el contrario salía huyendo al notar la arena húmeda.

----------


## jasg555

Al mío no hace falta decirle nada, se tira sólo. Le da lo mismo si es el mar, una piscina, un río o un embalse.





El borrado es el padre de un amigo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Al mío no hace falta decirle nada, se tira sólo. Le da lo mismo si es el mar, una piscina, un río o un embalse.


La mia se pelea con las olas y se tira al mar en busca de lo que le tire, del baño de ase, lo que mas le gusta es cuando ve una "toalla" para secarla y rascarla :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sgeun un etsduio de una uivenrsdiad ilsegna, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsan ersciats, la uicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esten ecsritas en la psocion cocrrtea.

El rsteo peuden eastr ttoalnteme mal y aun prdoas lerelo sin pobrleams. Etso es pquore no lemeos cdaa ltera por si msima preo la pralbaa es un tdoo

El orden de las letras en una palabra no altera su comprensión, siempre y cuando no se modifiquen la primer y la ultima letra. Esto se debe a que el ser humano realiza una inspección superficial de cada palabra para lograr la comprensión en bsae a la exetnisón y el tmea que se etsá lyenedo, por lo que si se midocifa el odren de las lartes, el crebreo sugie itnertapredno el sgifcinadio

*PD:* Tnoats aoñs de ceoligo y de celaes de leguna a la medria  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Primera escena: Un tipo se cae al rio y se queda negro. 
Segunda escena: Otro tipo se cae al mismo rio y tambien se queda negro. 
Tercera escena: Otro tipo se cae al mismo rio y tambien se queda negro. 
Como se llama la pelicula ? 
Rio deja Neiro.

----------


## REEGE

Un señor va a Israel a visitar parientes y aprovecha para conocer Belen, Jerusalén y el río Jordán. Cuando llega al lago de Galilea decide hacer un paseo en barco y pregunta el precio a un señor que los alquila.
-¿Cuanto cuesta la hora de alquiler?
- Ochenta dólares la hora.
- Discúlpeme usted esta loco ochenta dólares es una fortuna!
- Discúlpeme señor pero en este lago Jesús caminó sobre la aguas.
- No me extraña con el precio que le debían pedir por un bote!

Si es que la crisis..........Es muuuu vieja!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Una pareja está preparando el divorcio, y dice ella:
- Yo me quedo con el nene, Manolo
- ¿Y eso por qué?
- Pues porque es mío, no tuyo -dice ella.
- ¡Pero si tampoco es tuyo! -contesta el marido.
- ¡Cómo que no!? ¿Y quién lo parió? -pregunta ella
- No sé ¿Tú te acuerdas el día que nació, estando en la nurserie me dijiste el nene está sucio, cámbialo?
- Sí
- Pues ¡Lo cambié!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Una pareja está preparando el divorcio, y dice ella:
> - Yo me quedo con el nene, Manolo
> - ¿Y eso por qué?
> - Pues porque es mío, no tuyo -dice ella.
> - ¡Pero si tampoco es tuyo! -contesta el marido.
> - ¡Cómo que no!? ¿Y quién lo parió? -pregunta ella
> - No sé ¿Tú te acuerdas el día que nació, estando en la nurserie me dijiste el nene está sucio, cámbialo?
> - Sí
> - Pues ¡Lo cambié!!


Es que costaba tanto lavarlo y olía tan mal... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

MALA CONCIENCIA

 Un hombre y una mujer dormían plácida y profundamente como bebes inocentes.
De pronto, como a eso de las 3 de la mañana se escuchan ruidos fuera. 
La mujer se sobresalta completamente espantada, y le dice al hombre:

- ¡MIERDA! ese debe ser mi marido!

El tipo se levanta espantadísimo y desnudo, salta loco por la ventana, se descoña contra el suelo, cae sobre una enredadera con espinas, se pone de pie, y desnudo, empieza a correr hacia su coche.

A los pocos minutos regresa y le dice:

-¡¡¡HIJA DE ****, tu marido soy yo!!!

Y la mujer le contesta:

- ¿¿Y TÚ, ******., por qué corrías, eeeeh??

----------


## Barber

En la ultima semana han sucedido dos accidentes de gran envergadura en Lepe.

El primero fue aereo y una avioneta biplaza se estrello en el cementerio de Lepe. Hasta el momento han encontrado 350 cadaveres y no se descarta encontrar mas a medida que vayan avanzando las excavaciones.

El segundo fue a la salida de la autovia con el resultado de cuatro muertos, dos en el accidente y otros dos en la reconstruccion de los hechos llevados a cabo por la guardia civil de Lepe.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En la ultima semana han sucedido dos accidentes de gran envergadura en Lepe.
> 
> El primero fue aereo y una avioneta biplaza se estrello en el cementerio de Lepe. Hasta el momento han encontrado 350 cadaveres y no se descarta encontrar mas a medida que vayan avanzando las excavaciones.
> 
> El segundo fue a la salida de la autovia con el resultado de cuatro muertos, dos en el accidente y otros dos en la reconstruccion de los hechos llevados a cabo por la guardia civil de Lepe.


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

LOS 12 "COÑOS" MÁS FAMOSOS DE LA HISTORIA:

1. ¿Cuándo "co**" va a parar esta lluvia? (Noé, año 431 A.C.).
2. ¿Cómo "co**" se te ocurrió esa milonga? (La madre de Pitágoras, año 126   A.C.).
3. ¡"Co**", qué calor! (Juana de Arco, año1431).
4. ¿Cuándo "co**" vamos a llegar? (Cristóbal Colón, año 1492). 
5. ¿Cómo "co**" queréis que pinte el techo? (Miguel Ángel, año 1566).
6. ¿Qué "co**" te has tomado, Julieta? (Romeo, año 1595).
7. ¿De dónde "co**" han salido todos estos indios? (General Custer, 1887)
8. ¿Por dónde "co**" entra tanta agua? (Capitán Smith, Titanic, 1912).
9. ¿Por qué "co**" no entendéis esto? (Einstein, año1938).
10. Vamos Mónica, ¿qué te pasa?, ¿quién "co**" se va a dar cuenta? (Bill Clinton, 1997).
11. ¿Qué "co**" hacemos ahora? (ZP, año 2010). 
12. Y ahora, ¿a quién "co**" vamos a votar? (Millones de españoles, año 2011).

----------


## ben-amar

> LOS 12 "COÑOS" MÁS FAMOSOS DE LA HISTORIA:
> 
> 1. ¿Cuándo "co**" va a parar esta lluvia? (Noé, año 431 A.C.).
> 2. ¿Cómo "co**" se te ocurrió esa milonga? (La madre de Pitágoras, año 126   A.C.).
> 3. ¡"Co**", qué calor! (Juana de Arco, año1431).
> 4. ¿Cuándo "co**" vamos a llegar? (Cristóbal Colón, año 1492). 
> 5. ¿Cómo "co**" queréis que pinte el techo? (Miguel Ángel, año 1566).
> 6. ¿Qué "co**" te has tomado, Julieta? (Romeo, año 1595).
> 7. ¿De dónde "co**" han salido todos estos indios? (General Custer, 1887)
> ...



13. ¿Como co** se te ha ocurrido esto?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Había una gitana gorda de mandil que vendía fruta en los mercadillos y que conoció a un señor de mucho dinero que se enamoró de ella y la quitó de la calle y la trataba como a una reina. Viajes, coches, casas, lujo y más lujo
Un día, fueron a Marbella a pasar unos días, y asistieron a una fiesta de gente mucho postín y adineradas. Estaba la gitana con dos señoras más charlando de los lujos y placeres de la vida cuando dice una de ella:
-El otro día, fui con mi marido a una exposición de coches y al pasar por delante de la firma Mercedes vi el último modelo descapotable ¡que me encanto! Y al día siguiente mi marido me lo ha regalado.
Dice la gitana:
-Maravilloso, maravilloso.
Dice la otra señora:
-Pues yo fui con mi marido a una exposición de joyas y al pasar por delante de un expositor, vi un collar de oro blanco con rubís y esmeraldas, ¡que divino! Al día siguiente, mi marido me lo ha regalado.
Dice la gitana:
-Maravilloso, maravilloso.
Y le preguntan a la gitana, Oye , o sea, tu marido no te regala nada? y dice la gitana:
-Sí, mi marido me ha regalado un profesor de dicción.
-¿Cómo? -dicen las otras.
-Sí, yo antes decía asandia y ahora digo sandia, antes decía malacotones y ahora digo melocotones
y antes decía me sua er c**o y ahora digo maravilloso, maravilloso.

----------


## ben-amar

ja, ja, ja,

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajajajaja, muy bueno ARAGORM :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pregunta...¿Qué es el RAT?

Iba un tipo en el avión con la vejiga llena, fue al baño de caballeros y estaba ocupado. Le pidió a la azafata permiso para usar el de señoras, que en ese momento estaba libre. La azafata le respondió que no había inconveniente, siempre y cuando tuviese cuidado de no salpicar la taza del inodoro y no tocar los cuatro botones que estaban a la derecha de la taza.

Los botones eran "SLA, "SSA", "STA" y "RAT"

Ahí fue el valiente protagonista y después de aliviarse haciendo pis a discreción, sintió una enorme e irresistible curiosidad por saber la función de los cuatro botones.

Se sentó con cuidado en el inodoro y apretó el primer botón, que tenía al rótulo "SLA" (Sistema de Limpieza Automático). Sintió un chorro de agua tibia en sus partes y pensó. "Este baño es una delicia, ahora comprendo por qué las mujeres se pasan aquí las horas muertas".

Después apretó el segundo botón que ponía "SSA" (Sistema de Secado Automático), y fue cuando un chorro de aire caliente fue dirigido al mismo lugar. El individuo no se lo podía creer.

Cuando accionó el siguiente botón "STA" (Sistema de Talco Automático), hasta su cuerpo llegó la caricia suave de una borla impregnada con un aromático talco. Aquello estaba alcanzando cotas insospechadas de placer.

Ya por último, apretó el cuarto botón "RAT"...y perdió la noción de todo.

Cuando se despertó no sabía ni dónde estaba, ni qué hora era, ni como había llegado hasta allí. Se le acercó una enfermera muy amable y le explicó que se encontraba en un hospital, al que había llegado hacía dos días en estado de shock traumático y que consiguieron normalizar sus constantes vitales.

Entonces él preguntó: ¿El avión ha tenido un accidente terrible, verdad?. No señor, el avión aterrizó normalmente en su destino, contestó la enfermera. Entonces, ¿qué ha ocurrido?

Usted presionó el botón "RAT" (Retirada Automática del Tampax) y...su pene está ahora en una cajita, debajo de la almohada.

----------


## REEGE

ja,ja, :Big Grin: ja,ja,ja,ja,ja, :Big Grin: ja,jaj :Big Grin: ja, :Big Grin: jajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ,ja

Si es que muchas veces es mejor estarse quietecitooooooo!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja. Pobre hombre, si es que quien le manda tocar los botoncitos :Frown:  :Frown: .  

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay va uno de maricones:

Esto es uno que va a confesarse a la iglesia y le dice al padre: " padre, tengo que confesarte que....SOY MARICÓN. El padre le iba decir algo cuando de repente le interrumpe el maricon y dice:
Pero es que mi abuelo era maricon, mi tio es maricon y mi padriino también es maricon a lo que dice el cura:
¿No hay nadie en tu casa que le gusten las mujeres?Y dice el maricon: 
Sí mi MADRE.

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

¿Qué le dijo María a Jesús cuando se encontraba en la cruz?

-Si te pica, es bueno. Ya verás, en tres días como nuevo!

----------


## Barber

Llega un paciente a una consulta y le dice al médico: 

- Doctor, tengo un desgarro en el tobillo. 
- No, eso que usted tiene es un esguince.
- No, le digo que es un desgarro que me he producido jugando al futbol.
- Mire, yo soy el doctor y le digo que eso es un esguince. A ver pase detrás del biombo y desnúdese. 
- ¿Que me des****?. Pero si es sólo un desgarro en el tobillo!
Total, el paciente hace caso al médico y se desnuda. El doctor le dice que se ponga mirando para Francia, se acerca por detrás y !!ZAS!!, le hace la caidita de Roma. 
-  El paciente da un alarido y se le caen dos lagrimones y el médico le dice: Esto es un desgarro; lo que usted tiene en el tobillo es un esguince.

----------


## ben-amar

Dos amigos se encuentran en la calle, y uno le dice al otro:
- ¿Sabes que estuve intentando ingresar en el Opus Dei? Mi señora y yo somos muy religiosos y pretendemos que los chicos también se eduquen con los mismos valores.
- ¿En serio? Te felicito, pero ahí hay un tema muy complicado, creo que te piden un período de abstinencia sexual.
- Así es. Me dijeron que tenía que pasar seis meses sin tener relaciones. Lo iba llevando bastante bien hasta el tercer mes, pero un día mi mujer se agachó para agarrar un yogurt de la nevera; ahí ya no aguanté más, tres meses sin tocarla, ya no podía más, me la tiré encima con todas las ganas, le arranqué la ropa con los dientes, le hice el perrito, la carretilla, la vuelta al mundo,... la puse encima, debajo,... gritamos, gemimos, hicimos de todo hasta quedar exhaustos.
- ¿Y te echaron del Opus Dei?
- ¡Del Opus Dei y del Mercadona!

----------


## F. Lázaro

La ciencia nunca deja de sorprendernos. Un buen tratamiento para los whatssapmaníamos (o como narices se escriba  :Big Grin: )


Fuente: Facebook Nestlé. A gusto con la vida

----------


## HUESITO

Una encuesta sobre el sexo...
- Ud. ¿con que frecuencia practica el sexo?
- Solo los fines de semana
- Bien, viernes, sabado y domingo. Bien.
- Ud. ¿Cuantas veces?
- Yo, los dias que empiezan por M.
- Bien, martes y miercoles.
- Ud. 
- Yo, los dias que empiezan por D.
- Pobrecito...solo los domingos.
- No señor, yo soy valenciano, Dilluns, Dimarts, Dimercres, Dijous.......

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las tres especies de víboras que hay en España:

_- Vípera política.
- Vípera constructora.
- Vípera bancaria._

Cuidado, son muy peligrosas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hidráulico extremeño... nada de mariconadas alemanas  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: https://twitter.com/SiDisenQueDisan/...750848/photo/1

----------


## perdiguera

Además de hidráulico es un instrumento de razonamiento serio.

----------


## HUESITO

Eso es muy popular en el levante.
Son melones de luna.......3 por un leuro, 3 por un leuro........ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HUESITO

Mas jerga mercantil...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda marcha tiene la abuela jaja

----------


## aberroncho

Ahora que se le está cuestionando la poca efectividad que tiene cara al gol.........se ha pasado al club del chiste

----------


## F. Lázaro

La última gran obra que hace falta en España:

*Un AVE que conecte el aeropuerto de Castellón con el submarino que no flota*

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, a pesar de ser un chiste, lo del submarino que no flota hay que tomarlo con cuidado, y mezclarlo con la cacicada del aeropuerto no es justo.

 Los S-80 están a la vanguardia del armamento submarino. Son totalmente tecnología española y los mejores submarinos no nucleares por su sistema de propulsión AIP. Su retraso supone un peligro para la seguridad nacional, y su construcción, puede suponer un impulso a la industria naval, ya que en los próximos años harán falta en el mundo bastantes submarinos convencionales, de los cuales los S-80 pueden pillar un buen bocado.
Ha surgido un problema con la flotabilidad, que se resuelve entre otras cosas con un alargamiento, nada que supere a los problemas del modelo alemán y a los que tuvo el Scorpène francés en los que España participó.
Perdón por el inciso, creo que era de justicia hacerlo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## HUESITO

Conversación entre cantante y su productor sobre la letra de una canción muy conocida:

- ¿Qué te parece:

"Te comería to el potorro"

- Sr. Juan Luís Guerra, eso no es comercial. Cámbielo por:

" Me gustaría ser un pez para meter la nariz en tu pecera ...."

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos dias, acabo de ver en forocoches este enlace en youtube de la firma Honda.
Es un anuncio de publicidad digno de ver.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UelJZ...ature=youtu.be

Fuente: youtube, forocoches.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De chiste tiene poco la verdad, es la pura realidad... 

Media España pendiente que si Belén Esteban aparece o no, mientras que miles de jóvenes bien preparados se van de España buscando un mundo mejor  :Mad: 


Fuente: Facebook Rafael Albendin

----------


## willi

Todos sabemos de futbol.   :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Organigrama de la UE, de forma sencilla...


Fuente: Facebook Islas Canarias

----------


## F. Lázaro

Loba capitolina española...


Fuente: Facebook Por la eliminación de la mitad de los puestos políticos en España.

----------


## perdiguera

El presidente Rajoy, de visita por Suiza, se reunió con el presidente de ese país. Y sucedió algo sorprendente:
El presidente de España presenta a sus ministros: 
"El ministro del interior, el de educación, el de sanidad, etc...",  y así
sigue hasta nombrar a todos sus ministros. 

Llega el turno del presidente de Suiza que comienza las presentaciones:
"El ministro de economía, el ministro de justicia, el ministro de educación,
el ministro de marina..." 

Ahí, Rajoy, no puede evitar reír y exclama sorprendido:   
Disculpe Sr. Presidente, pero ¿para qué tienen un ministro de marina si no
tienen mar? 

Y el presidente de Suiza le contestó: 
Con todo mi respeto, pero cuando su excelencia me presentó a sus ministros 
de economía, de trabajo y de justicia, yo no me reí...

----------

ben-amar (07-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (07-nov-2013),HUESITO (07-nov-2013),Los terrines (07-nov-2013),willi (11-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Lo pongo aquí pero de chiste no tiene nada.

Unas nuevas definiciones que debería la RAE incluir en el diccionario, dada la importancia de quienes las utilizan.

LO PRIMERO QUE SE CORROMPE ES EL LENGUAJE Y DESPUÉS VIENE TODO LO DEMAS.


• Dícese de cuando un partido sigue pagando a su extesorero la nómina aunque diga que lo ha despedido...
”Indemnización en diferido” – María Dolores de Cospedal 

• ¿Cómo se define a la marcha de miles de jóvenes españoles para buscar trabajo en el extranjero?
”Movilidad exterior” – Fátima Báñez 

• Versión monárquica de divorcio...
”Cese temporal de la convivencia” – La casa real 

• Definición 'estilo Zapatero' de la crisis económica
”Desaceleración transitoria” – José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero 

• Y la subida del IRPF pasó a ser un...
”Recargo temporal de solidaridad” – Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría 

•Acción de bajar el sueldo a los trabajadores:
”Devaluación competitiva de los salarios” – Banco Central Europeo 

•¿Cómo se llama pagar por ir al médico en Cataluña?”
“Tique moderador sanitario” – Artur Mas 

•El rescate a la banca española en palabras del ministro de Economía.
”Préstamo en condiciones muy favorables” – Luis de Guindos 

• Expresión en los Presupuestos del Estado para incluir la amnistía fiscal...
“Medidas excepcionales para incentivar la tributación de rentas no declaradas” – Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas 

•¿Cómo llama el ministro a los cambios fiscales?
”Ponderación de los impuestos” – Cristóbal Montoro 

• Adivina la expresión del ministro de Economía para subir el IVA...
”Gravamen adicional” – Luis de Guindos 

•Una nueva forma de llamar a los recortes...
“Reformas estructurales” – El Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy 

•Así habla el presidente del Gobierno sobre la caída del PIB en España...
“Crecimiento económico negativo” – Mariano Rajoy

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquellos tiempos cuando podíamos ahorrar y permitirnos algún capricho... pero llegó el euro, y a tomar viento  :Mad: 



Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/ABCDE24678909?ref=stream

----------


## Luján

Simplemente, genial. Los iDiots!

----------

F. Lázaro (28-nov-2013),perdiguera (26-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Capital de España?
La mayor parte en el extranjero.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-nov-2013),HUESITO (28-nov-2013),Luján (26-nov-2013),sergi1907 (27-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: Humor Español Facebook

----------

HUESITO (28-nov-2013),Luján (27-nov-2013),perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Ideal para ciertas clases políticas....

----------

F. Lázaro (28-nov-2013),perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preparando las uvas para nochevieja jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: Twitter iQue_Curioso

----------

perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Profesor: ¿69 entre 3?
Alumno: Imposible, profe.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Vamos que está llegando la navidad y ....

----------


## willi

Belén "Anti-crisis"



FUENTE: http://www.elclubdigital.com/foro/sh...d.php?t=248966

----------


## HUESITO

Hay que ser cab...

----------


## Luján

Molaría ser como estos padres:

----------

ben-amar (03-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (03-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),HUESITO (04-dic-2013),perdiguera (03-dic-2013),sergi1907 (03-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es genial   :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No sabía donde poner ésto, y creo que el mejor sitio es aquí.

Shanghái, 1990 arriba - 2010 abajo. Como cambian las cosas...


Fuente: https://twitter.com/_Paisajes_/statu...522688/photo/1

----------


## perdiguera

Lo único que se me ocurre es... ¡Terrible!

----------


## ben-amar

Un tipo va al África y, para no sentirse tan solo, decide llevar a su perro, un chihuahua mariquita. El primer día del safari, el animal, muy contento, se pone a corretear detrás de las mariposas y cuando menos se lo esperó ya se había separado del grupo. El chihuahua, desesperado, empezó a buscarlos cuando, en eso, ve que una pantera muy enfurecida se dirigía hacia él dispuesta a comérselo. Asustado, rápidamente piensa qué hacer; ve unos huesos que estaban junto a él y los empieza a morder con mucha ferocidad. Justo cuando la pantera lo iba a atacar, el perro exclama: - ¡Mmmmmm, qué rica pantera me acabo de comer! La pantera, al escuchar eso, se frena con estruendo y huye muy asustada mascullando: - ¡Jodido perro, por poco me come a mí también! Pero arriba de un árbol, estaba un mono cabrón que vio todo lo que había pasado. Éste se baja muy rápido y va tras la pantera para contarle todo lo que vio. Al escuchar aquello, la pantera, muy enojada, le ordena al mono: - Súbete, vamos a buscar a ese maldito perro para ver quién se come a quién. El perro mariquita se da cuenta que la pantera viene, con el simio trepado, dispuesta a todo. En un instante, el perro adivina que el mono fue con el chisme pero en lugar de correr, se da la vuelta como si no hubiera visto nada y se pone a leer un periódico. Cuando la pantera ya lo iba a atacar, el perro se queja: -¡Puto mono de los cojones!!!, hace como media hora que lo mandé por otra pantera y todavía no regresa! (James)

----------


## ben-amar

*Vasco granjero* Se encuentran dos vascos por la calle y uno le pregunta al otro: -¡Hombre Patxi! ¿De dónde vienes? -Pues vengo de comprar 50 vacas 70 ovejas 30 conejos y 25 patos. -¿Y eso? ¿Es que vas a abrir una granja? -¡No hombre es que estoy montando el Belén!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una buena paleta de bellota...


Fuente: https://twitter.com/SiDisenQueDisan/...937216/photo/1

----------


## ben-amar

Esa paleta quisieran muchos darle uso ahora, otros muchos ni la mirarian jamas por muy bollante que estuviese el asunto

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una pequeña comparación entre el estado de Tejas y España...  :Mad:

----------

perdiguera (30-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Veremos algún terminada la Sagrada Familia? 

Va a durar la obra más que la guerra de los Cien Años jajaja

----------


## Luján

Para lo que están haciendo, casi que mejor la dejaban como la dejó Gaudí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dentro de 40 años...


Fuente: https://twitter.com/SonParecidos/sta...374976/photo/1

----------

HUESITO (30-dic-2013),Los terrines (30-dic-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Ja, ja, ja... Lo del sr, Hurtado es cierto.....
Muy bueno.

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Veremos algún terminada la Sagrada Familia? 
> 
> Va a durar la obra más que la guerra de los Cien Años jajaja


¿Te has parado a pensar cuanto duraban las obras de las catedrales románicas o góticas?




> Para lo que están haciendo, casi que mejor la dejaban como la dejó Gaudí.


Tampoco me gusta a mí como lo están haciendo. 

Uniendo los dos comentarios: antes, cuando tardaban tanto en construirlas, el cambio de románico a gótico o de éste a renacentista o barroco se debería ver como una aberración en los primeros años, luego no han quedado tan mal, sobre todo si las comparamos con las de ahora; ahora los cambios de estilos arquitectónicos van mucho más rápidos, pues las ciencias avanzan a mucha mayor velocidad y se puede decir que con cada arquitecto nace un estilo propio por lo que es difícil que alcancen la universalidad que adquirieron los antiguos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Dentro de 40 años...
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://twitter.com/SonParecidos/sta...374976/photo/1


Lo de Hurtado, eso es asunto de Iker Jimenez.
Lo de Messi, eso va pareciendo a Cruyff

----------


## FEDE

http://host-d.oddcast.com/php/applic.../?mId=57814568

----------


## ben-amar

Fallece el abuelo a los 95 años. El nieto va a dar el pésame a su Abuela de 90 y encuentra a la anciana llorando: la abraza y la consuela. Un rato después, cuando la nota más calmada, el nieto aprovecha y le pregunta: -Abuelita, ¿cómo murió el abuelo?... - Fue haciendo el amor, le confiesa la mujer. El muchacho le replica que las personas de 90 años o más no deberían tener sexo porque es muy peligroso. Pero la abuela le aclara: - Lo hacíamos solamente los domingos, desde hace cinco años, con mucha calma, al compás de las campanas de la Iglesia, "ding"para meterlo, "dong"para sacarlo... -Y que paso abuela?, le pregunta el nieto.... -¡¡¡ AY, HIJO !!! ¡¡¡PASÓ EL DE LOS HELADOS CON LA CAMPANILLA!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :EEK!:

----------

FEDE (05-ene-2014)

----------


## FEDE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skw3JoKR2g4

----------


## F. Lázaro

Triste pero cierto...


Fuente: https://twitter.com/SirRecio/status/...498946/photo/1

----------

FEDE (09-ene-2014),Los terrines (05-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajajajaja


Fuente: Facebook Humor Español

----------


## willi

Hay que ser obediente.





Fuente: EL RINCÓN DE ROMEO

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (30-ene-2014),FEDE (07-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Qué es el éxito? El éxito es...

A los 3 años... no mearse.
A los 6 años... recordar lo hecho en el día.
A los 15 años... tener muchos amigos.
A los 18 años... tener carnet de conducir.
A los 20 años... tener relaciones sexuales.
A los 35 años... tener mucho dinero.
A los 50 años... tener mucho más dinero.
A los 65 años... tener relaciones sexuales.
A los 70 años... tener carnet de conducir.
A los 75 años... tener muchos amigos.
A los 80 años... recordar lo hecho en el día.
A los 85 años... no mearse.

MORALEJA: En la vida, todo vuelve... ten paciencia.

----------

FEDE (07-feb-2014),perdiguera (31-ene-2014),sergi1907 (30-ene-2014),willi (31-ene-2014)

----------


## willi



----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2014),FEDE (07-feb-2014),Los terrines (31-ene-2014),perdiguera (31-ene-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

no coment....

----------


## HUESITO

Esta mañana , trabajando en casa de una señora de Noruega, me ha llamado la atención un librito de su mesa y me he quedado flipando en colores.... como nos ven allí....

----------


## F. Lázaro

El tamaño de los últimos móviles es ya preocupante...

----------

FEDE (09-feb-2014),willi (10-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y dicen que el trabajo dignifica...


Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes,

Os pongo un vídeo que publica El Conficencial.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...a-falda_87830/

Saludos.

----------


## willi

Feliz día de los enamorados.




Fuente: El tío de la vara

----------

F. Lázaro (14-feb-2014),perdiguera (14-feb-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos días, aquí os dejo un video que he visto y me he partido...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdVD7_xaJ2c

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que no es un chiste, pero es que tampoco creo que sea para ponerlo en noticias. En fin, que cuando lo leí me quedé a cuadros.

http://www.europafm.com/ponte-a-prue...032600313.html




> *TARTA BOMBA
> **
> Expulsan a una niña por llevar una tarta a clase*
> 
> *Un profesor denunció a la menor por portar un cuchillo para cortar el pastel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Europafm.com | Foto: Agencias
> ...

----------


## Luján

currado currado

http://vimeo.com/gblanchet/elastika

----------


## FEDE

Ver en pantalla completa.




Saludos  :Big Grin:

----------

REEGE (07-feb-2015)

----------

